

Mathematical Analysis of Newt Gingrich Twitter Follower's  - mattgratt
http://www.conversationmarketing.com/2011/08/newt-gingrich-twitter-followergate.htm

======
sumnerwhat
I doubt that 60% of Newt's followers joined Twitter just to follow him. This
whole situation stinks like an old man.

~~~
portentint
Without knowing WHEN folks joined, it's hard to tell. But the real point of
the article is that Newt's followers don't stink any more than anyone else's.

Trust me, I am NOT A FAN. When I started doing the research I really was
hoping to help blow Gingrich's campaign apart. But there's just nothing going
on here.

